# What is this instrument?



## Smikes77 (Apr 27, 2021)

@ 1;27, kind of sounds like a cow lowing.


----------



## cuttime (Apr 27, 2021)

Sounds like a hand crank siren:


----------



## Smikes77 (Apr 27, 2021)

I thought it was some sort of car alarm - cheers!


----------

